# Pink Visa!



## rkahlon49 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi,
I've previously worked in Dubai Free Zone and later wanted to change my job. So I got a new job and cancelled my previous visa. Now, this new boss says that he has already applied for my employment visa, but I haven't signed any contract with them yet. Is it possible to do so without a contract? This new company is not in Dubai Free Zone. 
Any advise will be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## rkahlon49 (Mar 25, 2016)

Help please


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
It's a Friday - Good Friday, as well.
Many people are on holiday - so forum will be quiet.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

With Ministry of Labour in Dubai the company applies for your labour approval (may include security check), once the approval letter is issued you sign or fingerprint the form and it's resubmitted to process labour permit, which is then (or at least the receipt for application/approval letter) used to apply for residence visa.


----------



## rkahlon49 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you. 
So does this mean I can get residency permit without signing a contract as well?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

No, I believe yor contract would be submitted to MoL as part of the labour approval process (and the professional grade determines signature or fingerprint)


----------



## rkahlon49 (Mar 25, 2016)

Now when I ask my Boss about my visa, he says my visa is stuck due to female visa issues! Do you think this can be true? Because this company has good premises in Downtown Dubai and more importantly, they had a female employee earlier. So why would MOL hold my visa?  I think this Boss is just taking me for a ride. What do you think?


----------

